# Service entrance disconnect



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know the service entrance disconnect must be near the entrance of the service cable. Is there a rule how far from entering the building. Case in point,I was at a single famly dwelling which had an addition . The service entrance cables of a 200 amp service were ran from the meter cabinent through the addition in 2" rigid app.30' to the main panel.this instulation was inspected ? Is there a rule for how far unprotected cables can be run?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

reddog552 said:


> I know the service entrance disconnect must be near the entrance of the service cable. Is there a rule how far from entering the building. Case in point,I was at a single famly dwelling which had an addition . The service entrance cables of a 200 amp service were ran from the meter cabinent through the addition in 2" rigid app.30' to the main panel.this instulation was inspected ? Is there a rule for how far unprotected cables can be run?


Our building requirement is less the 6' applies without protection. More then 6' then OCPD must be installed after the load side of the meter.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The NEC states as near as possible where the conductors enter the building. That being said many jurisdictions have amendments such as 10 feet, etc.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

We are 6M (20'), any further and it has to be run in Rigid.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Commercial we can go up to 15ft in most cases in my home county. Residential they will usually let us go 1 bay over. No more that that. So basically 5ft or less. I would ask my AHJ.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

30' seems a little excessive to me but there may be a local amendment that allows that.

Chris


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Up to the EI here. It used to be in the utility requirements.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

This reminds me of the first house that I ever wired on my own. It was in Vermont and I was a 3rd year apprentice. At the time no license was required for residential. Setup was a 200 amp meter socket with main breaker disconnect mounted on a pedastal and then 200' to the house. The conduit entered the bldg. about 35' from the panel. I decided that this rule applied and some of my journeyman thought so as well so I mounted another disconnect inside. In retrospect I don't think it needed this disconnect because the conductors had ocp at the meter disconnect. Oh well.​


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

all the AHJs around here require an outside disconnect so we install meter/main combos if it is metered at the pole they require a disconnect on the house.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

we have same thing here.. we call them house power panels, standard 200 amp. its just a meter socket with 12 throws below,(6)2pole throws cost about $120 each. also handy when wiring outside things like well pumps,a/c units etc. (not intended for single pole though,but alot of folks put single pole ckts on them)


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

rnr electric said:


> we have same thing here.. we call them house power panels, standard 200 amp. its just a meter socket with 12 throws below,(6)2pole throws cost about $120 each. also handy when wiring outside things like well pumps,a/c units etc. (not intended for single pole though,but alot of folks put single pole ckts on them)


In California we use"all in ones" with the Meter, main, and loadcenter all in one enclosure.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

yup sounds like the same thing just different terminology.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

In canada there is a limit, I think like 10 feet or something, unless it's run under the slab. Can't just run it in rigid here I don't think.


----------

